# New Pidgie in the Flock



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I've had a bunch of new faces in the crowd lately but none stick out like this beauty, I just love the contrast in coloration! S/he's only been around a day or so but lets me get within a foot of him/her, I'm tempted to catch the lil bugger  I won't though, I'd hate to steal away a mom or dad who might have a baby or loved one depending on them. I'll just have to admire him/her from afar.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I love his little beret! very stylish!

I have noticed some remarkable patterns in the pigeons that I feed too, red pigeons with white heads and white tails, for example. I think that the number of pure white pigeons that join feral flocks after being released at funerals and weddings and then breed with the locals is having an impact on the feather patterns.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

The new pidge sure is a beautiful specimen!! Very unique colouring on him. And this bird looks awfully well fed as well, are you sure he just started coming to your backyard? I've seen some of the other chubby birds that you feed


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh it's just so cute and fat! The way I like 'em! I've noticed some newcomers in my flock that seemed to have taken the place of others that left. The flock amazingly now stays to around the number of 25 to 35 pigeons.

I have two white ones that I see every day too. They are rare where I live. Never see red ones though.

I've also noticed that some pigeons will show up for 4 days of the week, then not show up for 3 days and then come back again next week. Can't figure out why unless it has something to do with breeding.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, that new guy is a stunner! I'd be tempted to pigoen-nap, too.... but would never act on it.


Since I've become a pigeon person  I've been taking a lot of note of the ferals around here. There is a gorgeous black one with a shocking white tail that is hanging around the school across the street from me -- I'm wondering if it is a "fancy piegeon" that somehow made its way out into the wild. 

There are some beautiful red and white ones, and a nearly blonde one, in the flock that frequents the parking lot of the Albertson's where we shop. Our little flock outside is all the standard grey and white -- but that lovely black one was here a few days ago.


----------



## muskokapigeon (Apr 2, 2005)

*Very very cute*

Pete

This pigeon is so cute. Congradulations. What special and unique markings. What do Dudley and Glinda think of him? Have they ever met each other?

Dawna


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi All,
This little chubbier got fat on his/her own! I've had alot more pure white and white mixed ferals showing up this year then ever before you're funeral wedding release theory it the best bet on how this happens Cynthia.
So far Dud's and Glinda haven't officially met any of the new ferals as they're 100% indoor pidgies BUT they do love to watch them from the window while we sit in the porch.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*feral flock*

there is a pidge in my feral flock with the grey wings and black wing bars, and a white body with splashes of green and purple shiny feathers that resembles this guy. he is really really cute! the one in my neighbourhood is surely the horniest, he is always in a mating dance and cant seem to find a mate. this guy will undoubtably get to loveyou quickly! very photogenic little guy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Pete*

Your beautiful pigeons are Pieds. Since the one also has a "checkered" wing, I see him/her as a "checkered pied". Pigeonwatch (Cornell Lab of Ornithology) has been gathering information from people around the world about why pigeons come in so many different colors (called morphs). You may wish to read my Peter Pied Piper story in the pigeons.com story area, which mentions some of the color patterns. Enjoy your pigeons! Pieds and Spreads tend to be my favorites.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Your beautiful pigeons are Pieds. Since the one also has a "checkered" wing, I see him/her as a "checkered pied". Pigeonwatch (Cornell Lab of Ornithology) has been gathering information from people around the world about why pigeons come in so many different colors (called morphs). You may wish to read my Peter Pied Piper story in the pigeons.com story area, which mentions some of the color patterns. Enjoy your pigeons! Pieds and Spreads tend to be my favorites.


I'm familiar with your story of Pete, that is one busy fella! I would have loved to have witnessed that whole episode first hand like you did. I must say I find the pieds to be my favorites BUT I can say I love all pidgies no matter what their patterns. I'm going to have to photograph all the different beauties that have been showing up. There's a beautiful pure white pidgie that has a dirty chest from eating that will not come clean no matter how much it rains. I want to catch and bath her to bring her true beauty out but I know that'll never happen.


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

These new guys are so unique and cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Pete*

I look forward to seeing more pigeon pictures! I'm unable to take up close and personal pictures at this time. Although I retire at the end of May '05, I'm going to continue to "monitor" Peter (THANKS for reading his story). His progeny are now occupying 3 other windows. Peter had one squab recently, but it fell or was pushed out of the window  He and his mate, a Blue Bar, built another nest NEXT to the "mansion" in the same window and laid 2 more eggs! 

There are 2 new squabs thriving in two adjacent windows. Will be interesting to see their colors - one has 2 Blue Bar parents and the other has 2 Checkers.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Peter is one busy guy, they could do a documentary on him! I have to get more pics of the locals this weekend. They're getting more and more comfortable with me every day, yhey've started to follow me to my truck in the morning as I leave for work. I have to make to sure to divert their attention with plenty of food so I can make a run for it before they swamp me. These guys & gals are the best! I don't know what I did before I found the joy of pigeons


----------

